# Make your own leash or long line



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I recently bought some long lines made by Gappay from one of the K-9 suppliers. I like the material they use so was trying to see if I could make my own. It looks like is possible to make your own custom leashes or long lines if you have access to a more powerfull sewing machine such as those used in uphosltery shops. 

The leash material is just 1" tubular webbing supplied by REI:

http://www.rei.com/product/752375

This shows the rust color that I like, it comes in blue, red, grey, purple. You can also buy shorter lengths at $0.32/foot.

For clasps I found United States Flag company that sells lots of flag clasps:

http://www.united-states-flag.com/flagsnaps.html?gclid=CNPxmPPz_JcCFRg6awodjBJWCw

I have a friend who does car upholstery so he can sew the lines on the clasps for me. Other option is to tie some good knots to hold the line in place, sewing probably works better.

Glenn


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sewing works much better, especially when you're working with nylon webbing.

I've done assorted collars and leads using nylon. If you have a quality sewing machine, you can sew through four layers of nylon webbing without damaging your machine if you sew slowly. I've done this on my Brother machine, when I still had it, and now on my Kenmore. My Kenmore is the better quality of the two.

The flag clasps - if you have a feed store near you, or any store that carries horse tack and accessories, you'll be able to get bolt snaps of various sizes and weights for pretty cheap.









I've done some leads with H&K Snaps instead of the bolt swivels. They are really nice and heavy duty, but don't rotate and are hard to unclip.


----------

